# Modified Sony Cyber-shot pictures



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Guys,

First time to post up a few pictures here! You guys take some awesome pictures! So after a little internal tweaking of my used ebay Sony Cyber-shot camera, I snapped off a few pictures. A little more work on the sensor and I think we'll be pretty close. Here are a couple that I downloaded today.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 11, 2013)

great shots.

paint your tubes a complimentary color before gluing them in and you'll eliminate the ghosting you are seeing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2013)

To me your photos look fake. It looks like the pen is just a picture. It has no depth. I think the reason is the blackness is sucking that depth up. The lighting is being absorbed. I am no photographer so I could be way off base here but not a fan of your set up. I think maybe if you change the background color. I was never a big fan as black as the background in any photo. I know you are going for a dramtic look but just an opinion. Try different materials.

But the bottom line is if you like it then what I and anyone else think is irrelevant. Have fun.


----------



## George417 (Jan 12, 2013)

Definitely reverse paint the tubes or paint the tubes.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would concur with the comments on the reverse tube painting. However, I think you have done a super job on composition of your photos and the detail with a cyber shop camera. I like the black background as a portrait shot but I am not sure it would work as part of a number of shots of pens for a website selling page. We look forward to more of your photos.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 12, 2013)

Try a gray background. It will offset your pens much better than black. Also, *reverse paint your material*. The tube really shows through on the blue pen.


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Guys

Thanks for all of your ideas! I'll try some different combinations. I do like using darker backgrounds though. And I think the idea of painting the brass tubes before putting them in the blanks is a great idea! Thanks again!

- denis


----------



## SteveG (Jan 13, 2013)

Denis McCarthy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Thanks for all of your ideas! I'll try some different combinations. I do like using darker backgrounds though. And I think the idea of painting the brass tubes before putting them in the blanks is a great idea! Thanks again!
> 
> - denis



Denis, you may have noticed there were suggestions to paint BOTH the hole AND the tubes. The more translucent the blank the more it is desirable to paint the hole (drilling lines and glue lines become very visible). Some do both some only paint the hole some do both and tint the epoxy when gluing in the tube. Maybe try the different methods to find the best results for you. Note you will often need a larger hole to allow for paint thickness. By all means, enjoy the ride...getting there is half the fun!
Steve


----------



## thewishman (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the dramatic photos!! Nice work on the close-ups especially!


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 13, 2013)

I am in the market for another camera.  What Sony Cyber-shot camera did you use?

Also, from the reflections, it appears you have a lighting setup.  Under what light conditons did you take the photos?


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks again guys. Fireengine, I would recommend a nice DSLR such as those offered by Nikon or Canon. My primary camera is a Nikon D90. Here is a link to Nikon's D90 page: Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D90

I shoot most of my pictures in a light box with twin diffused lighting on the right and the left of the box. Hope that helps!


----------



## mmayo (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice work and the green one came out very well. I too have a lot to learn about tube and blank painting. Great success with a camera that makes you work to get good results.


----------



## Kretzky (Jan 26, 2013)

Denis McCarthy said:


> Thanks again guys. Fireengine, I would recommend a nice DSLR such as those offered by Nikon or Canon. My primary camera is a Nikon D90. Here is a link to Nikon's D90 page: Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D90
> 
> I shoot most of my pictures in a light box with twin diffused lighting on the right and the left of the box. Hope that helps!


 
The D90 was discontinued in May 2011. (You may find a good used one) Replaced by the D7000 but I believe that too is soon to disappear. Models are now only current for 2 years or thereabouts. Other models to consider would be D3100, D3200 & D5100
Like the pics but agree about the tube/ blank painting.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 26, 2013)

Better than I ever got from my Sony Cybershot, but I'm guessing your's is at least a decade newer than the one I used before getting my Nikon D40, which is also no new model either. Regardless, it takes great photos and I normally only use it at the 3 megapixel level for most my photos (mostly web postings, not prints). Just pointing that out to state you don't need a new double-digit megapixel camera to take decent pictures. The larger lenses and sensors of the DSLRs in general help as much as anything. The focus controls, white balance and exposure settings are THE most helpful functions though, on whatever camera you use. 

As for your photos, here's my thoughts: They're very nice dramatic close ups of your pens. I can see them posted on the walls to show off your photography skills as much as anything. There's great close-up detail and clear focus. They'd make a good to supplement overall view photos if you're planning on selling online also. 

But I'd also be careful about overstating the colors of your pen when posting photos to sell them, I've had some customers that have commented their appreciation for my photos depicting the pen as it really looks in hand rather than embellishing colors to the point that the pen they receive looks nothing like what they saw in the etsy/ebay photos.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 26, 2013)

Kretzky said:


> Denis McCarthy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again guys. Fireengine, I would recommend a nice DSLR such as those offered by Nikon or Canon. My primary camera is a Nikon D90. Here is a link to Nikon's D90 page: Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D90
> ...




I have been shooting a D70 since they came out and have been happy with it but just got the bug and upgraded to the D7000 w/16-85 f3.5-5.6. So far I am very happy with it. Guess I'll give someone a good deal on the D70.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 27, 2013)

Did I read that correctly, you had to work on the sensor inside the camera?


Scott (nice lighting) B


----------

